# Imac G3 qui s'éteint



## Jack Dell (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai recup&#233;r&#233; un Imac G3 bleu avec lecteur de CD. J'y ai mis de la ram ad&#233;quate, changer le disque dur, v&#233;rifi&#233; qu'il avait le bon firmware et install&#233; Panther.Il a march&#233; impec pendant 10 &#224; 15 jours. Maintenant quand je l'allume, il s'&#233;teint au bout d'une p&#233;riode qui varie entre 1 et 5mn.
J'ai essay&#233; de changer et d'intervertir la ram, de virer tout p&#233;riph&#233;rique connect&#233; (clavier, souris) j'ai mis une pile neuve. rien a faire.
J'ai fait une reset PRAM, fsck -f, reset nvram. Rien. J'ai peur que ce soit hardware, qu'en pensez-vous, je n'y connais rien dans ces antiquit&#233;es....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

Un composant qui devient d&#233;ficient en chauffant, certainement, mais lequel ??? Alim ou carte m&#232;re, sans doute.


----------



## Jack Dell (10 Août 2006)

oui, c'est ça qui me fait peur, direction poubelle alors....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

Ou pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es d'occaze, si tu trouve ce que c'est.


----------



## claude72 (10 Août 2006)

Parfois, ça se sauve provisoirement avec un ressoudage du transfo THT, mais jamais pour longtemps.


----------



## Jack Dell (10 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou pièces détachées d'occaze, si tu trouve ce que c'est.



le tout c'est de trouver....


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Août 2006)

bon, j'ai démonté la carte mère, et suis prêt à la changer, croyez-vous que le composant qui merde soit dessus ou cela concerne -t-il la gestion du tube et là c'est une autre affaire?


----------



## claude72 (13 Août 2006)

Pour la petite douzaine de iMac 350 MHz ou DV400 qui sont passés entre mes mains avec ce genre de panne, c'était à chaque fois les soudures du transfo THT qui étaient cassées
(la solidité mécanique des soudures "à la vague" est insuffisante pour les éléments lourds - comme le transfo THT - et les cassures sont très courantes : c'est un problème connu par tous les dépanneurs TV).

Dans la plupart des cas, les iMac avec ce problème sont sensibles aux chocs, et parfois ils se remettent à fonctionner quand ils sont posés sur le dos !!!

Donc comme je te le disais dans mon 1er post, tu peux peut-être le sauver en ressoudant le transfo THT
(sinon, tu vends l'épave combien ?)


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Août 2006)

avant de songer à le vendre, forcement pas cher, où se situe le transfo dont tu parles? et les soudures sont accessible?
Sinon, il t'interresse? à combien?


----------



## claude72 (14 Août 2006)

Si c'est un modèle avec un lecteur CD "slot loading" (c'est à dire à fente) avec des mémoires SD-RAM DIMM 168 broches, soit à 350 MHz (sans prise Firewire) ou soit DV400 (à 400 MHz avec 2 prises Firewire), quand tu es face à l'écran, le transfo THT est à gauche, vers l'avant, avec un fil qui va à une ventouse sur le tube.

Pour accéder aux soudures, il faut démonter le tube (et ne pas oublier de décharger la THT), et démonter la platine balayage/alimentation secteur (souvent appelée improprement "platine vidéo") : ce n'est pas si simple, il vaudrait mieux que tu demandes à quelqu'un qui connaît un peu la télévision


Pour le prix ??? Euhhh, une épave de iMac complet 350 MHz ou DV400, avec le disque-dur d'origine (6 ou 10 Go) et les 64 (ou 128 ?) Mo de RAM d'origine, je dirais une cinquantaine d'euros ???
(moins de 350 MHz, je ne suis pas intéressé, plus de 400 MHz, ce sont des modèles avec moins de pannes et plus chers)


----------



## Jack Dell (14 Août 2006)

Chez Macbidouille, il y a un pas à pas pour demonter un imac. Je m'en suis donc inspiré.
Donc la ou les soudures à vérifier sont sous la platine, sous le transfo ?


----------



## claude72 (14 Août 2006)

Il y a 12 pattes à resouder sous le transfo THT :
- 10 disposées en arc de cercle et numérotées de 1 à 10,
- 2 un peu à l'écart, à l'extérieur de l'arc de cercle, toutes les deux sur une piste de masse "hachurée" : l'une à 1 cm à droite de la patte 10, l'autre à 1 cm des pattes 7 et 8 vers le haut à droite.

C'est très difficile de voir exactement si elles sont cassées : le mieux, c'est de toutes les refaire* en leur apportant un peu de soudure, avec un fer 40 W.

* même celles qui ne sont pas connectées, comme la 10 : elles participent à la solidité de la fixation du transfo.


----------



## Jack Dell (14 Août 2006)

oui, j'ai tout désosser, j'ai trouver les pattes du transfo, et à part sur laquelle j'ai un soupçon, une des deux à l'écart, cela à l'air propre...
Hormis cela et/ou le changement CM, je vois pas ce que je pourrai faire d'autre.
Dans le cas où ce serait la THT, comme tu le pense, l'ordi resterai allumé mais ecran éteint non? Mon ptit mac s'éteint tou seul et brutalement, pas seulement l'image, si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## claude72 (14 Août 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas où ce serait la THT, comme tu le pense, l'ordi resterai allumé mais ecran éteint non?


Non, justement, parceque la partie informatique ("l'ordi") et la partie vidéo ("l'écran") sont toutes les deux alimentées par la même alimentation, et que cette alimentation ne peut fonctionner que si la THT fonctionne correctement :

- soit parceque un système de sécurité surveille le fonctionnement de la THT et coupe l'alim en cas de problème.
Dans le iMac, la borne 7 du transfo permet de surveiller le débit du tube : la soudure cassée "à l'écart" est la masse du pont résistif qui fabrique les tensions de G2 et G3 (elle est juste sous les deux potentiomètres de réglage sur le côté du transfo, marqués "Screen" en bas et "Focus" en haut). Si le pont résistif perd sa masse, ses tensions de sortie augmentent (brutalement) : ce n'est pas grave pour la G3 (l'image devient simplement floue), mais l'augmentation de la tension de G2 provoque une forte augmentation de la luminosité de l'écran, donc une forte augmentation du débit électrique du tube, donc une augmentation de sa consommation, qui va alors dépasser un seuil maximum autorisé dès que le système de surveillance détecte le dépassement du seuil maximum autorisé, il arrête l'alimentation générale, donc aussi l'ordinateur.

- soit parceque l'alimentation ne peut fonctionner que si elle reçoit des signaux et/ou des tensions venant de la THT (c'est aussi une certaine forme de système de sécurité) : je n'ai pas le schéma du iMac, donc je ne peux pas te dire exactement comment il fonctionne, mais son transfo THT génère aussi une tension de -160 V patte 5 et une tension de 40 V environ à la patte 4 (dans presque tous les moniteurs/TV la THT fabrique les tensions du tube (le 25 KV et les tensions de G2 et G3), et elle fait aussi en plus certaines autres tensions nécessaires au fonctionnement de l'appareil).


----------



## Jack Dell (14 Août 2006)

He bin t'es un technicien toi ! merci en tout cas pour toutes ses infos, je vais vérifier toutes ces soudures et je te tiendrais au courant ( c'est le cas de le dire)  
je pense aussi changer la CM, j'en ai trouvé une d'occas à30 après si il ne marche toujours pas.....


----------



## claude72 (14 Août 2006)

Avant d'être imprimeur, j'étais dépanneur télé/vidéo

(avant de changer la carte-mère, attends le résultat du resoudage : si tu fais les deux ensemble, et que ça fonctionne, tu ne sauras jamais exactement où était la panne!!!)


----------



## Jack Dell (14 Août 2006)

tu as raison.
Une précision, y aurait-il moyen de tester la THT avant de tout remonter et donc avant de changer la CM?
T'es imprimeur où?


----------



## claude72 (15 Août 2006)

Une fois que tu as ressoudé le transfo, remonté la platine, le tube, la platine vidéo à l'arrière du tube et rebranché tous les fils, tu peux allumer le iMac (sans avoir remonté le capot supérieur coloré, la façade et le capot inférieur) et voir si il fonctionne.

Pour tester des soudures défectueuses, la méthode habituelle c'est de tapoter délicatement avec le manche en plastique d'un tournevis sur le transfo THT (attention à ne pas toucher aux 2 potentiomètres "Screen" et "Focus" !!!) en observant l'écran : si il ne s'éteint pas et que tu ne vois pas de raies parasites sur l'écran, ça devrait aller, et tu peux alors le refermer complètement sans mettre les vis pour le laisser fonctionner quelques heures à sa température normale.

Si c'est bon, tu remets les vis : attention, il y a 2 longueurs différentes, et les 2 vis (longues) qui tiennent la façade juste sous l'écran, sous des petits capots en plastique gris, ont des têtes moins épaisses que les autres.

Sinon, la carte-mère se change par en dessous, en enlevant le capot inférieur, mais tu as aussi besoin d'un accès par le dessus pour les deux vis de fixation du connecteur vidéo.



72 = Sarthe (je n'ai pas été original pour mon pseudo !!!)


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Août 2006)

OK, merci pour tout, je vais faire ces v&#233;rifs aujourd'hui et on verra si cela fonctionne.
Peut-on faire le test sans remonter la CM?


----------



## claude72 (15 Août 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on faire le test sans remonter la CM?


Non, il faut impérativement qu'elle soit à sa place et *bien fixée avec toutes ses vis* (la plaque en aluminium sur laquelle est fixée la carte-mère sert de radiateur pour le processeur).


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Août 2006)

c'est negatif, la tht semblait correctement soud&#233;e, donc on a tent&#233; de refaire toutes les soudures mais le r&#233;sultat est identique. reste plus que le changement de CM, qu'en penses-tu?
Quand je tapote avec le tournevis, l'ecran, quand il est allum&#233;, ne bronche pas.


----------



## claude72 (15 Août 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> reste plus que le changement de CM, qu'en penses-tu?


Perso, je n'y crois pas dans la majorité des cas, les pannes des iMac viennent de la platine analogique alimentation/THT/balayage mais tu peux essayer, puisque tu as une carte-mère d'avance


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Août 2006)

le probleme est de trouver une platine analogique. J'ai plus vite fait d'en acheter un autre. Mais bof, le truc était plutôt de réparer celui-ci sans dépenser une fortune.Quant à la CM, j'en ai trouvé sur ebay mais pas encore acheté, mais si tu penses que c'est pas utile.
Il me fait un nouveau truc maintenant, lorsque je le penche après l'avoir allumé, le coin inferieur droit devient vert, pui quand je le redresse, l'image redevient normale immediatement et il fini par s'eteindre comme avant


----------



## Jack Dell (18 Septembre 2006)

finalement c'est bien la platine analogique, tht ou autre qui marcha pas. J'ai trouvé sur macbidouille comment recuperer la CM et monter l'imac dans un autre boitier et le connecter sur un ecran externe... comme cela je reclyque ce vieil Imac et un crt 19" trinitron. je m'empresse donc d'étudier les branchements.


----------



## claude72 (18 Septembre 2006)

L'article de *Kiryu* est très bien fait.

Un détail cependant : lui, il part d'une carte-mère seule, alors que toi tu as l'iMac complet. Donc au lieu de refabriquer une plaque d'alu à fixer sous la carte-mère pour le refroidissement du processeur, tu peux réutiliser celle qui est dans le iMac, sur laquelle la carte-mère est déjà bien fixée, avec les bons emplacements de vis, avec des entretoises déjà à la bonne cote, etc. : tu n'as plus alors qu'à ajouter le radiateur et le ventilo. De même tu peux réutiliser une partie du faisceau électrique, notament celui où sont branchés les enceintes, les prises casques, l'inter M/A, etc. : c'est toujours ça en moins à câbler !!!


----------



## Jack Dell (19 Septembre 2006)

hé hé! les grands esprits se rencontrent, figures-toi que c'est ce que j'ai prévu. j'ai trouvé une alim atx dans un vieux pc qui dort sur une étagère, j'ai commandé quelques composants que j'attend et zou le fer à souder.. il n'ya qu'un truc que j'ai du mal à trouver d'une façon simple et peu honéreuse, c'est le connecteur microfit 24 pins pour l'alimentation de la CM: soit je la trouve aux USA à 1 et 35 de port soit je la trouve chez radiospares par 5 unité mini à 7 pièce  j'ai bien tenté de dessouder celle qui est sur la petite carte d'alim du mac mais elle a plutôt souffert lors de l'opération  
à part cela ça devrait rouler, j'ai pu tester la CM sans la THT et cela fonctionne...
la suite au prochain numéro....
si tu as des idées n'hésite pas...


----------



## claude72 (20 Septembre 2006)

Bravo, et bon courage !

Pour le connecteur, tu peux peut-être demander à Kiryu s'il par hasard il n'en aurait pas un en rab qu'il accepterait de te vendre.
Autre possibilité, je serais intéressé par 2 ou 3 connecteurs : on peut se mettre à plusieurs pour en acheter 5 chez Radiospares ???


----------



## Jack Dell (20 Septembre 2006)

si tu en prends 3 je peux en prendre 2 dans ce cas, je regarde cela ce soir...


----------



## claude72 (20 Septembre 2006)

2 prises, c'est sûr.
3 peut-être, 4 éventuellement (j'ai 1 carte mère seule et 2 iMac en panne que j'espère réparer, plus un 3e que je vais peut-être récupérer : mes besoins en prises vont dépendre étroitement de ma capacité à réparer les 2 ou 3 iMac)

Mais es-tu bien sûr qu'ils sont vendus par 5 à 7 euros l'unité ?
en général, sur le catalogue Radiospares, les prix sont indiqués pour une "UDV" et si l'UDV=5, ça veut dire que le prix indiqué est pour les 5 connecteurs.
N'oublies pas non plus que ces boîtiers sont vides : il faut acheter les broches à part et en plus (vendues par 50, à une douzaine d'euros les 50). Par contre, dans le catalogue je n'ai pas trouvé de connecteurs 24 broches : ça s'arrète à 16 !!! où as-tu vu des 24 broches ?


----------



## yabr (20 Septembre 2006)

bonjour
à vous tous
je possede un veil imac G3 333 384mo 40go et panther
depuis un moment...
quand je le laisse en veille et que je le reanime par la souris il s'eteint...

et depuis la situation s'est agravee
quand je cherche a l'allumer par le bouton clavier ou ecran...apres le "shglong" il s'eteint...si je recommence meme chose.....
et puis quelques heures apres il peut tres bien repartir...
qu'n pensez vous...
je suis depuis passé un un macmini mais j'aurais quand meme bien aimé le rescuciter à moindre cout

merci pour vos conseils
ps evnetuellement je serai vendeur de la machine ou de ses composants...snifff


----------



## Jack Dell (20 Septembre 2006)

bon je ne suis pas expert, tu peux tenter de faire ce teste:
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=132, pour voir si c'est la carte analogique ( alim, tht etc) qui merde. tu demarreras ton ordi sans ecran , tu le laisse chauffer un moment et si ça tourne tu pourras envisager de faire quelques chose comme cela:
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/173/ , si le coeur t'en dis..
perso c'est ce que je fais voir post plus haut.
 Mais peut-être que Claude72 te donnera son diagnostique
(generalement THT...)
bon courage


----------

